# Megs & AG down south???



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi all.
Does anyone know of anywhere i can pick up a few basics down south (dublin area) bulk supplies of megs and ag ?? sick of paying halfrauds megga bucks for small quantitys


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

I can supply you with any Autoglym you need, at a good price!

Send me a pm with what you want, I'm based in Waterford, but I'm sure we can work something out!


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

sure will. cheers.:thumb:


----------

